# No sound coming from HDMI connected LCD TV



## Lewx (Dec 15, 2011)

Specs first
- Nvidia GeForce 260 Golden Sample
- Intel Dual Core E6750 2,7 GHz
- 3 gig RAM
- MotherBoard: MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD MS-7360 (CPU 1)

So i got my pc hooked up via HDMI to my LG TV ([email protected])
Now i'm getting a perfect picture but absolutely no audio.
Most people who have had this problem resolved it by going to Control Panel > Sound > And then setting the HDMI option as the default.
Problem is, i'm not getting the HDMI option at all, this is what i'm getting instead









I downloaded/updated most of my drivers, but that did nothing.
I even tried using different HDMI cables, but to no avail.
The TV itself has no options to configure these types of things.
There are speculations that there's a problem with my GPU, but i'm not sure.

Now i'm no computer wiz (yet) but i'd appreciate simpler answers, recommendations, etc. I just busted my speakers, and i really want to make this thing work.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That digital audio output is likely a digital output for the motherboard audio chispet. The nVidia HDMI output should be listed separately. Have you tried updating/reinstalling the nvidia video drivers? (the HDMI audio chipset drivers are part of the video driver package).


----------



## Lewx (Dec 15, 2011)

Well i just tried deleted my drivers and reinstalling them.
That did pretty much nothing.
Just to clarify, i delete the drivers by going to manage computer > Device Manager > Display Adapters > Properties > Driver > Uninstall ?
I then restarted my computer and reinstalled the drivers.
Still the same thing, i get the digital audio output instead of the HDMI option.
Seriously, is there nothing i can do?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Are they both listed in Device Manager?

What is the brand and model of the video card? Does it have an HDMI output?


----------



## Lewx (Dec 15, 2011)

Dogg said:


> Are they both listed in Device Manager?
> 
> What is the brand and model of the video card? Does it have an HDMI output?


Both? I only have one, this is where i went to reinstall the video drivers.








I already listed the video card in my first post, Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 Golden Sample
Also, i noticed my computer isn't recognising my LG TV









I'm convinced this has something to do with my drivers now.
I just don't know what to do about it.
Please help, i'm tearing my hair out...
Currently i have Realtek High Definition audio installed.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That is the video card and monitor. And yes, you stated which card you have. But I haven't used all of the cards, and different models have different features. Not all of them have an HDMI output.

Are both AUDIO chipsets listed in Device Manager. The video chipset and (HDMI)audio chipset of a video card are listed separately. The video chipset is listed under video, the audio chispet is listed in the audio section. And by both, I mean the HDMI audio chipset and the standard audio chispet.

For example, I have a Realtek audio chipset, an ATI HD audio chipset, and an Asus D2X audio chipset listed. Realtek is the onboard audio chipset, the ATI is the ATI HDMI audio chipset, and the Asus D2X is my addon sound card.


----------

